# Alienware help :(



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have made some support threads on the laptops to go website but they are not really helping. so, i decided to come here  where i know that people are still alive  i know its not really the forte of people on this website but i figured that rootzwikiers are tech savvy so they might help. any help is appreciated..

THX,

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/29537-drivers/


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

How about posting all the relevant information (what laptop you have, what driver you're trying to upgrade, where you're getting said driver, what version driver you have, what error message you get when try, and how exactly you're trying) in the OP. Searching through four threads is a little confusing. And if you do decide to throw away the laptop, how about just mail it to me instead?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Umm you paid to much for your computer?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I did pay to much for the computer... but Alienware gave me a refund 

Its got a 9800m gt 512Mb
Win Vista HP 64BIT
1920 x 1200 display

Its got an Alienware supported display driver installed from 2009. But they havent made a new supported driver ever since. I am trying to force the new driver.

Also, hellboy -- Is that supposed be helpful or relevant?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try answering the questions in the second post. Namely, what driver are you trying to install?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i was trying to instal this one

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/29492-v30259-windows-7vista-64bit-nvidia-oem-mobile/

That didn't work so then i tryed this one,

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/29509-v30142-windows-7vista-64bit-nvidia-mobile-oem/

Then That didn't work so then i tryed this one,

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/29140-v28616-windows-7vista-64bit-nvidia-oem-mobile/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

When you say "didn't work," define "didn't work." E.g., what error message did it give (be explicit) and how far into the process did it go. Drivers above the 8 series for nvidia should all be compatible with the most recent drivers. It's just an artificial limitation set in one of the inf files and that's generally what those sorts of drivers you are trying to install are supposed to remedy if you have the correct one.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats the confusing part... it seems to work until i restart the computer. Then it freaks out the resolution goes to 600 x 800 and then the screen starts flickering / becomes unusable. it then requires a reformat to get back to normal.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there one for 296.10 listed on their site? That was the latest non-beta for nvidia before the 3xx series drivers. Beta drivers for nivida can be notoriously unstable in my experience with them and I stay away from the unless i really really need to use them.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-296.10-whql-driver.html for reference


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

yea they have it. But i believe the problem is Alienware specific. or at least card specific.. also, Im not really sure that im downloading the correct modified inf file. Is there more than one? i see my card listed in nvaa.inf but all i seem to be able to download is nvwi.inf... Any ideas?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a random question, but have you tried installing the drivers before directly from Nvidia (like this one)? I never had a laptop really with Nividia drivers, only aftermarket GPUs for my desktop (well I have an eeepc with ion ones and I can directly install the drivers from nvidia with that), but I would think you would be able to do that.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

nah i cant instal the graphics drivers from nvidia because they havent been alienware supported... they make the computer freak out. Alienware says this is because the card is made just for them and has special drivers.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> nah i cant instal the graphics drivers from nvidia because they havent been alienware supported... they make the computer freak out. Alienware says this is because the card is made just for them and has special drivers.


Don't have any experience with alienware and that seems odd, but I'll take your word for it.

EDIT: I would try to help you more but I am short on time. You should try asking at the super user stack exchange site. If you do though, make sure you don't make them play 20 questions to answer your issue. Be as descriptive as possible (by pretending the other person has no idea what is wrong with your PC) or your question will get ignored/voted down or closed.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> nah i cant instal the graphics drivers from nvidia because they havent been alienware supported... they make the computer freak out. Alienware says this is because the card is made just for them and has special drivers.


I think you answered your own question. Alienware (and anything included with it) is like R2D2 phones vs D2 phones. They have their own specific builds and won't accept anything else from other phones unless you change some system files to something that will be recognized by that specific model. Alienware really isn't a product that will accept outside upgrades unless it is something already built into it. That's the downside of Alienware.

If I were you I'd be going to the Alienware forums (if you haven't yet) and asking about what all you can do to have better drivers supported by them or upgrading anything else for that matter.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i did go to the alienware forums and they said to go to laptopvideo2go.com.... I just cant figure it out and there doesn't seem to be anyone home over there.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

Try changing the extraction path of the drivers to: *C:\dell\drivers*
Otherwise the driver install will not detect the GPU and list it as incompatible. This should work with official drivers.


----------

